# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Highly Valuable Black Walnut "Giveaway" Austin Area . . .



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone in the Austin, Texas area (south of - in Lockhart) want to call this lady let me know I'll give you her number. Here's her email - she probably thinks (or hopes) it's worth a zillion dollars. I'll reply to her email if anyone wants to pursue this and try to bring her down to earth. I get emails like this routinely but maybe she'll come around and realize she'll be lucky to get it hauled off for free. I'm going to suggest she list it on CL as "free for the taking" or contact a turning club.

_Hi my name is Christine XXXXXXX and I have some property in Lockhart. About 2 days ago we had a massive beautiful black walnut tree come down. The tree is green and we have 5 8to10 foot trunks to get rid of. If this sounds like something you would be interested in please call me at
512-662-XXXX

_


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2016)

You gotta do it like the video....tell her you can do it for so much, then when she says a higher number, say ok, if you want to pay me that much, thats acceptable. I take cash or check....

and record it.....it will be epic....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You gotta do it like the video....tell her you can do it for so much, then when she says a higher number, say ok, if you want to pay me that much, thats acceptable. I take cash or check....
> 
> and record it.....it will be epic....



I'm a very serious individual and I take myself very seriously. I never joke around like that. That's childish and requires a sense of humor, something I don't have nor want nor tolerate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 13, 2016)

She has "trunks to get rid of". Sounds like they are free to me. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

@Bean_counter , up for a road trip?


----------



## TimR (Sep 13, 2016)

Make sure there ain't no junk in that trunk!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

TimR said:


> Make sure there ain't no junk in that trunk!!



I'm Greek, that's not a problem. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 13, 2016)

Tell her to text a photo before your road trip...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm a very serious individual and I take myself very seriously. I never joke around like that. That's childish and requires a sense of humor, something I don't have nor want nor tolerate.



NAILED IT!!! Glad I'm not alone thinking that way of you lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Bean_counter , up for a road trip?


No way you know she thinks she is going to get a metric ton of cash for that tree. Moron people we have them do that here but with live and dead oak


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> something I don't have nor want nor tolerate.


Something I don't have OR want OR tolerate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 13, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> No way you know she thinks she is going to get a metric ton of cash for that tree. Moron people we have them do that here but with live and dead oak



@Bean_counter are you making fun of our beautiful Florida live oak?


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> @Bean_counter are you making fun of our beautiful Florida live oak?



I don't know about what y'all have, the live oak here is nasty stuff.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 13, 2016)

@Tony a little cross cut grain live spalted oak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

That looks great Lou! Ours is a nasty pukey green color, not attractive at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2016)

SENC said:


> Something I don't have OR want OR tolerate.



So much intolerance from you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So much intolerance from you.



Lindale Carter is STILL an incredible looking woman!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> Lindale Carter is STILL an incredible looking woman!



Lynda. But yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't even know how Lindale got in there....


----------

